# Bubba Kush small tricomes



## CoralReefer (May 30, 2020)

Anybody here have experience with Bubba Kush Auto? Mine are about 4-5 weeks into flower and the trichomes seem very small if almost non existenant to the naked eye on some of the leaves. I have White Widow growing next to them and the trichomes on them are very fat and obvious.


----------



## Honest al (Jun 1, 2020)

My OG has the smallest trichomes and went to flower 12/12 March 22 . They are so small that it is very hard to see the milky ones with a 40 x 25 mm jewelry lens . I added a extra 1000 watt led light to finish them . They have lots of trichomes but real small . Hopefully some one can help us ?


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jun 9, 2020)

Well there is many variables when it comes to plant growth and trichome production.also to consider is the strain and the cut of the strain some get Frosty in most growing conditions being they have adequate lighting and nutrients.im currently growing some og kush girls from nirvana seed bank.they are now day 2 of week 5.
Tell me in comparison to yours if there is notable difference.also some pics of yours will help.


----------



## CoralReefer (Jun 9, 2020)

They are looking more frosty now, week 5 of flower, and close to harvest I’d say?


----------



## CoralReefer (Jun 9, 2020)

Sorry, here’s the pic


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 9, 2020)

No not ready yet, sorry. She will put some good weight on in the next 3 weeks. Don't rush it. It will much better pot if you wait until the trichomes are ripe.  What is the strain?


----------



## CoralReefer (Jun 9, 2020)

Rosebud said:


> No not ready yet, sorry. She will put some good weight on in the next 3 weeks. Don't rush it. It will much better pot if you wait until the trichomes are ripe.  What is the strain?


Bubba kush


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jun 9, 2020)

Not bad,she will come around.give her time and love.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 9, 2020)

OK, Yum, yes that will take around 8 weeks. and those white hair will turn red. and she will put on a bunch of weight.  so you're looking for a fat redhead. LOL


----------



## CoralReefer (Jun 9, 2020)

Thanks guys.
I‘m also getting some whiteflies, have been knocking them off and don’t want to use any neem oil or chemicals close to harvest. Any suggestion? And also, since I have some bug infestion, do any of you wash your buds after cutting?


----------



## tiredtony (Jun 16, 2020)

That's nowhere near man, be patient


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jun 18, 2020)

The best thing you can do this far into flower is defoliate alil, maybe 15 percent no more.make sure it's bottom leaves that aren't getting direct light.and also down thru the middle interior to encourage air movement,pests hate wind.put a small oscillating fan on em .also you can cover top soil with inch or two of hydroton pebbles this will stop the flies from nesting or laying eggs in topsoil.yo you can check my current grow journal out here it's called (Back in the saddle again) any and all questions are welcome.happy growing to you bro.


----------



## Buzzy (Jun 18, 2020)

CoralReefer said:


> Thanks guys.
> I‘m also getting some whiteflies, have been knocking them off and don’t want to use any neem oil or chemicals close to harvest. Any suggestion? And also, since I have some bug infestion, do any of you wash your buds after cutting?



FOOD GRADE diatomaceous earth..........sprinkle it on ur plants......its not harmful in any way to US,  will kill any bug though.....takes 7 days or so, maybe 10. 
Bugs will flee fast, and completely be eradicated in 7 to 10 days,


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jun 27, 2020)

food grade DE is harmful to your lungs.  don't matter if it's food grade or pool grade it's all silica and silica sucks to inhale, pool grade more so as it's like inhaling nano razors.  i know people probably won't be horking lines of it nor the fans kicking up dust clouds, but don't say, "it's not harmful in any way to us."  use food grade over pool grade and make sure to wear a mask when applying and keep it damp to keep it in place.  use it on top of soil not the plant.  many of us know the danger of silica, but we are in the beginners forum


----------

